# Embarrassing day for Deputy Fire chief of Toronto fire



## bradlupa (30 Jun 2009)

Toronto Deputy Fire Chief’s vehicle impounded after caught stunt driving on 401 
Posted By MANDY MARTIN - Northumberland OPP
Posted 6 hours ago
  

PORT HOPE — Toronto Fire Services Deputy Chief Daryl Fuglerud had his department wheels impounded after caught speeding last Friday morning. 

A red Toyota Highlander was spotted by OPP aircraft patrol eastbound at 150 kilometres per hour on Highway 401 near Wesleyville just before 9:30 a.m. June 26. The vehicle is a department unit for Toronto Fire Services. 

Charged under the stunt driving law for travelling 50 kilometres per hour or more over the posted speed limit, Fuglerud’s vehicle was impounded for seven days and had his driver’s licence suspended for seven days. He was issued a summons to appear in court Aug. 5.


I will agreed with that, but its sad that he was not the first to lose an Emergency vehicle


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

I know him.  That was out in your neck of the words, Brad.  
http://www.thestar.com/article/658755


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jun 2009)

Maybe the thread should be retitled to "Embarrassing Day for..... "  :


----------



## bradlupa (30 Jun 2009)

OPP seize speeding fire rescue truck from Quebec.

A North Bay OPP officer impounded a fire department's emergency and rescue truck Thursday night after it was caught speeding on Highway 63 when there wasn't a fire or emergency.

I can't remember how fast he was going, but obviously to fast



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> I know him.  That was out in your neck of the words



Yes it was out in my neck of the woods, acutally it was the first exit to our town. Going eastbound there is quite a large hill there, large enough to lose speed, so I would speculate that he was on the gas hard to maintain his speed. Either that or he was going faster, and had slowed down due to the hill


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2009)

Misuse of Emergency Vehicles have been news items for some time.  I remember the Calgary Police being slammed for being caught racing each other, lights and sirens, to get to a Timmies.  

All Emergency/Public Safety pers should be very careful not to abuse the 'Trust' and 'authority' entrusted in them.  There will always be one jackass that tarnishes all their names.


----------



## bradlupa (30 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Misuse of Emergency Vehicles have been news items for some time.  I remember the Calgary Police being slammed for being caught racing each other, lights and sirens, to get to a Timmies.
> 
> All Emergency/Public Safety pers should be very careful not to abuse the 'Trust' and 'authority' entrusted in them.  There will always be one jackass that tarnishes all their names.



Agreed.  The way I look at it is your driving a big billboard, due something wrong and everyone around will notice.

I had an employee that was using my company vehicle and passed a woman going up a blind hill.  Later that day she did call and gave me the works about who I let drive.  Now in the employees defence the lady was only going 60km/h in a 80km/h zone so I can understand why he passed, but neverless somebody will always watching


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe the thread should be retitled to "Embarrassing Day for..... "  :



Toronto Sun reported:
"An OPP press release was issued three days after the incident, after a request for information was made by a reporter to the Northumberland OPP."
TFS Highlanders are like what the police call "stealth cars". The are solid red, with discreet inside red lights. On the exterior, a sort of bubble wrap identifies it as TFS. But, you would have to be standing very close to notice. From a distance, they look like private cars.
The OPP charged one of their own detectives ( Heidi something? ) not long ago with street racing in an unmarked car. 
The previous chief of Toronto EMS was charged in 2003, out of town, with impaired driving in an unmarked car. I'm not talking out of school, it was reported in the papers. He resigned from the City of Toronto. We were sorry to see him go. He was a bright young man. 
However, there's no excuse for drinking and driving or street racing.
T-EMS unmarked cars are solid white Crown Victorias with discreet little red lights. They come equipped with the "Police Interceptor" package.
T-EMS has a fleet of 242 vehicles, 150 of which are ambulances.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2009)

Why do EMS and Fire Dept need unmarked cars in the first place? There is no reason in the world that these vehicles are required to be concealed from the public.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Why do EMS and Fire Dept need unmarked cars in the first place? There is no reason in the world that these vehicles are required to be concealed from the public.



To be incognito.
Managers and Deputy Chiefs ( T-EMS and TFS ) are issued cars. They are getting away from the Crown Vics in favour of big SUV's. They are unmarked because they take them home. They take them home because they are considered to be on call at all times. Most live out of town. 
As the high mileage unmarked cars are replaced by new, they become "pool cars".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2009)

I take mine home (Provincial) and park it in front of my house with the logos showing prominently on three sides. IMHO, I don't think that's an excuse. I wonder how much they use them for personal business.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I wonder how much they use them for personal business.



Corporate cars are "taxable benefits". They go wherever the boss - and wife and kids and family dog - go. I've seen how rapidly they get to be high mileage. There's no need to own a personal car.
I'm not justifying it. But, that's the way it is.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2009)

What about the 'working stiffs' who don't have those high six figure salaries?


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What about the 'working stiffs' who don't have those high six figure salaries?



If nothing's too good for them, as they say, then it's nothing they'll get, right?


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What about the 'working stiffs' who don't have those high six figure salaries?



With overtime, Toronto Paramedics can, and do,  make "the Sunshine List". 
I am grateful to the City for hiring me and training me to do the job.


----------



## bradlupa (1 Jul 2009)

Our town has two vehicles.  One is a 2008 Chevy Silverado marked to the max for the deputy chief, and the other is a GMC Suburban dar red/maroon and it has lights in the grill on the side mirrors, and inside the cab.  But the windows are tinted and there is a municipality Emblem on the back windows.


----------



## mariomike (1 Jul 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> Our town has two vehicles.  One is a 2008 Chevy Silverado marked to the max for the deputy chief, and the other is a GMC Suburban dar red/maroon and it has lights in the grill on the side mirrors, and inside the cab.  But the windows are tinted and there is a municipality Emblem on the back windows.



Here are some TFS Hylanders, Brad. That's Chief Stewart in the photo.
They have integrated strobe lights built into the roof rack, grille, side pillars and rear lamps: at night, they  light up like Christmas trees.


----------



## mariomike (14 Jul 2009)

This is an embarassing day for a Pickering fire chief busted in Orillia, also in a company car:
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2009/07/13/10119566.html


----------



## Sheerin (14 Jul 2009)

Driving while intoxicated is much worse than speeding.

And on a side note, why the hell did Sun media feel it necessary to include the man's 2008 salary in the article?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2009)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> And on a side note, why the hell did Sun media feel it necessary to include the man's 2008 salary in the article?



To prove he could afford a taxi?   ;D   Seriously, who knows?


----------



## mariomike (14 Jul 2009)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> why the hell did Sun media feel it necessary to include the man's 2008 salary in the article?



It wasn't necessary. The Sunshine List is on the internet.


----------



## Sheerin (15 Jul 2009)

It's tabloid journalism, one of the reasons why I can't stand reading the sun.


----------



## mariomike (16 Jul 2009)

Changes are being considered to Emergency Services in Toronto:
 http://www.cp24.com/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20090716/090716_EMS_fire/20090716/?hub=CP24Home


----------



## ruckmarch (16 Jul 2009)

Bunch of over paid buffoons. The organization itself is mostly made up of relatives and acquaintances too. I know many a good, willing and fit folks that can't get in for years now.

They claim to be an equal opportunity employer too, funny how the work force doesn't represent the general public


----------



## mariomike (16 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Bunch of over paid buffoons. The organization itself is mostly made up of relatives and acquaintances too. I know many a good, willing and fit folks that can't get in for years now.
> 
> They claim to be an equal opportunity employer too, funny how the work force doesn't represent the general public



Buffoonery is an embarrassment and a risk to public safety regardless of department:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9EdKrv7jX0


----------



## ruckmarch (22 Jul 2009)

Overpaid morons those chiefs


----------



## Med Tech 2010 (28 Jul 2009)

And we wonder why the emergency service does not get the support it needs.
How many personal work their *** off while jerks steal their reputation. 

If I had the power I would fire the Deputy Fire Chief, he knew a lot better. Where is leadership now these days!


----------

